# Anyone else find this offensive ??



## dbeyat45 (Sep 25, 2013)

??


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 25, 2013)

*Nope no offence at all*


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 25, 2013)

Nope, I appreciate clever puns.


----------



## Casper (Sep 26, 2013)

:anyone:

_*I didn't think I was that dumb but I just don't get it.....*_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 26, 2013)

So, nobody found the Tet offensive ??


----------



## Phantom (Sep 26, 2013)

If it had the word offensive after the "TET" then ...............Maybe ?????

Depends how you  *perceive* the single word 



Is this what is offensive???
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tet_Offensive


----------



## Katybug (Sep 26, 2013)

It's not offensive to me at all.  I would assume it relates to birthday & initials of the owner.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 26, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> So, nobody found the Tet offensive ??



Please Explain


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm really sorry and apologise on behalf of my mind's weird side (not sure if that's the left or right hemisphere)   


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tet_Offensive


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Sep 26, 2013)

I have no problems with Hondas...


----------

